# My dog is afraid of me all of a sudden! HELP!!!!!!!!! :(



## bhawks (Oct 22, 2011)

I have no idea why but my dog is all of a sudden afraid of me. I haven't hit her ever or shouted at her at all recently, but when i go near her she runs away and cowers. she's afraid of me but she goes near my wife and is perfectly fine around her! she is 7 months old so maybe it is a phase? she is a shelter dog we got when she was 3 months maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## bhawks (Oct 22, 2011)

Every night though she sleeps on or by me, not my wife. i don't get it


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It could be a couple things:
- at 7months, she could be going through her second fear stage. It's a developmental stage, and basically, things that she WAS ok with could now frighten or startle her.
- she could have issues with men. Do you know much about her past? The first three months you had her could ha e been like a honeymoon phase, and now she feels sufficiently settled in to show her true feelings.

I'd lean toward the first option. Either way, I'd say, speak softly, toss treats as you walk by (so she thinks good things happen when you are near), and make sure that you do a lot of the caregiving (feeding, walking, training). When you walk by her, it's important to toss treats, not hand feed them, so she can take the without being fearful.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you patted her recently and given her a static shock? Or has she sniffed you and given herself a static shock? The dry air can make this pretty common.


----------



## jessicass (Nov 10, 2011)

maybe she is frightened by someone else


----------

